#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Αναστολή της υποβολής στο TaxisNet του πίνακα των έγγραφων συμφωνιών του 2013

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...CE%BF-TaxisNet.

----------

